# More Shenanegins with Vulcan Range



## lizztwozee (Nov 5, 2002)

Did I spell "shenanegins" right?

Well, it looks like the Vulcan 24 inch range I bought for my (gasp) home doesn't work properly at all! The right-hand two burners are deader 'n doornails. The rest of it's fine.

Sooooo, I called a parts & repair place, recommended by Vulcan. Guess what -- they won't come to a residence. Big surprise! I'm all set to pay for a repair, even though the unit was shipped not working, brand new, since I'm sure I've violated my warranty by installing it in a home. But no-go.

Any suggestions? Can I get any appliance guy to come out? Is it kinda like taking the fast car to either the dealership, or the local fix-it guy, or is it more complicated than that? Anybody want to fix it for cash in the Milwaukee area? I really don't want to have to pay someone to re-crate this baby (tossed that away already), then shuffle it down the street to the commercial location I had it delivered to (very sneaky), then go through the whole shenanegins to get it re-delivered. Help!

--lizztwozee


----------



## chefhogan (Jun 15, 2003)

Buy Garland, Vulcan/Moffat is LOW end....

Chef


----------



## lizztwozee (Nov 5, 2002)

Already paid for the Vulcan . . . looking for helpful suggestions as to how to fix what I've got! Anybody have any ideas?
--L.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I'd suggest calling your local natural gas utility company and have their repair guys come out to check your gas line. Generally, the gas lines installed in restaurants have a different feed supply line than those installed in homes. The commercial stoves are designed for the commercial gas supply lines. My guess is that you do not have enough gas comming through to supply your monster stove. The gas company should also check for small gas leaks as well---just for safety sake. 
Good luck and happy cooking.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If you're in the Milwaukee area, try Akrit. They've taken care of my Viking and they work on many other models. I think they'll come to Racine; they're in Hales Corners. Send me a private message (it'll have to be today- we're going out of town tomorrow) if you need a phone number.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Do you smell any gas when you turn on the burners?
Do you try to turn the right by itself without any other gas draw.
Check out the burners to make sure the nipples are secure in the orafice.(just wanted to say that). Check to see if there is enough air mix. Is this electronic pilot?
The residential pressure is usually lower then commercial as FNF says but is a quick fix at your meter by the gas people.
Is the right hooked exactly like the left?
Quick note. If you have room, additional insulation around the sides would not hurt. It will heat up your kit.


----------



## lizztwozee (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey, thanks everybody for the fabulous advice! Of course, I DID forget to mention that, ah, the range is ELECTRIC. Oops, sorry.

Actually, Vulcan called me today -- very nice of them, considering I'm THE ENEMY home cook, and told me to punch off the breakers, and the flip back on to reset. Hopefully, that should do it! Otherwise, I'll have to talk to my electrician, who wired it up, to make sure it isn't wired for 3-phase electricity.

Everyone in these forums is so helpful!

And yes, Panini, I will be adding insulation to the back AND sides. I can't believe how hot that sucker gets!! How can they claim it is "zero inches" clearance to combustible materials (right there on the spec sheet!) when your hand would BURN if you put it on the sides of the range, or on the back panel that covers the vent?! Ouch!! I'm thinking of cement Durock, you know, that wallboard made with cement for bathrooms, etc.? I have to find out if that's really fireproof.

Thanks again, all!

Lizz


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Lizz
Your probably going to need min. 900 cfm to exhaust that heat.
Look to see if there is a local metal fabricator in your area. Throw up some stainless behind. That will probably be the most cost efficient. You might want to consider putting some stainless to the sides on the counter. With electric the best way of reducing the energy is to take the pan off the element.


----------



## lizztwozee (Nov 5, 2002)

Panini: Yep, not to worry! I have a 1200cfm hood over the stove, which should work fine.

Are you sure stainless will work for heat shielding? I'm thinking it will just heat up and heat the laminate underneath . . . even though the stove sides and back do not touch the walls.

Thanks for all your help -- on to calling Vulcan to BEG them to send someone to fix my range! Flipping on and off the breakers did nothing . . . !

Lizz


----------



## entreeking (Jun 12, 2015)

Putting your range in your home is a big big mistake 

This is a commercial range for a commercial approved restaurant only.  If a fire starts in your kitchen and your home burns down guess what, no insurance.  You are literally playing with fire by putting non approved cooking appliances in your home.

Vulcan will not send a service company out because of the legal implications of acknowledging this range in a home.

Before spending bucks and blaming the manufacture, you should have done your homework.

Also, my guess is your hook up may not be correct.  Did you use a home flex gas line, they read ID not OD which means the gas flow may not be correct.

If I were you I would sell it to a restaurant and get it out of the house.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Hopefully the op hasnt burned up in a fire in the last 12 years and sees this warning.


----------

